# Pin Oak



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

A buddy of mine was recently talking about buying some pin oak logs and milling them up. I told him not to because I've heard from others that it is not a good one to use due to less desireable grains and sometimes wierd spalting. I wanted to get some input though from you guys and see if I passed along false info or if this was the right advice.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Pin oak is generally more knotty than other oaks, so clear lumber is harder to mill out. (if even possible depending on the logs) 
But not everyone likes clear/straight grained lumber. Heck not everyone likes oak, I don't.
If he is wanting clear furniture grade oak lumber pin oak is probably not the best species choice IMO.


.


----------

